# Abdominal cavity seroma excision



## lindacoder (Aug 18, 2010)

pt had abdominal mass excised approximately 7 mos ago.  Has been coming in off and on for aspiration of seroma.  Now is to have the abdominal wall cavity seroma excised.Any ideas????

Thanks


----------

